# BULL Dog Targets



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently purchased a Bull Dog target.( the company is from canada) Just shot a few arrows thru it . it is a good target , it has a lifetime warrenty. If you shoot out the target all you have to do is send $12.95 to cover the shipping cost for a replacement. They say it is 2 finger removal but you have to shot at least 100 arrows to acheive 2 finger removal .. On a scale of 1 - 10, I give it a 9 for quality and durability..


----------



## archerykid96 (Jan 3, 2010)

I also have a bulldog.. LOVE IT. Best target I've owned.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I am investigating these targets for our club, but I will have to import about 34 of them to South Africa to set up a full field and indoor range. Do you think the purchase and import costs are worth these butts in th elong run?

I look forward to hear from you.


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

I have a Bulldog, it is a great target. Just be warned, Koorsboom. The only target with the lifetime warrenty is the Doghouse FP, which does NOT have a flat face. You can't hang up paper targets on it.


----------



## sniperspud (May 8, 2009)

Great target and great service.


----------

